# Where to take live coyotes?



## mrstankjuice

I have been trapping for a few years now. I have caught all kinds of critters. As we all know, coyote furs don't pull a good dollar if they aren't all furred up and pale. These darks ones aren't desired as much. So, someone must know where to take the live ones!


----------



## jmtaylor189

Take a dark colored dog and release it somewhere is to add the dark coats into the gene pool else where.  I know they aren't worth as much but is also good to take them out.


----------



## PappyHoel

Are you even allowed to transport them alive to release elsewhere?


----------



## humdandy

Any fox pen owner will be happy to buy live ones from you!  I hear they are getting about $75 and $100 for black yotes.

I know there is a large fox pen in Swainsboro.


----------



## QuackHead90

How do you get the number to them? I have Googled it but can't find the number


----------



## donald-f

PappyHoel said:


> Are you even allowed to transport them alive to release elsewhere?



I would check on this. I too think they must be dispatched at the location they are caught and not released at another location.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Moving live yotes for fox pens is what helped distribute them to areas where they had not been in 100 years. Kill me all!


----------



## Throwback

PappyHoel said:


> Are you even allowed to transport them alive to release elsewhere?



No




T


----------



## mrstankjuice

I am going to kill them or take them somewhere where they will be killed. I was hoping to find that elusive fox pen that everyone talks about. If I trap a yote, he is dead. I would just like to make a dollar or two to help out with the gas. So I'm looking for the number to that fox pen!


----------



## GA DAWG

Can somebody show me where it says you cant transport and sale em?


----------



## Fork Horn

I've heard that there is a live market for coyotes and that they generally bring about $50 each.  Where or how to get in contact with such a place, I have no idea.  The person that told me about it said that live coyotes were bringing $100 each, but as the supply of live coyotes increased, the price decreased.  Thus, people might be hesitant to share the number to where they are selling their trapped coyotes.

I do not believe it is illegal to transport and sell them and would like for someone to show me where it is stated that this can't be done.


----------



## buckdog1

Let me clear it up, you can transport and sell to a Fox pen but you CANNOT TURN THEM BACK INTO THE WILD. As far as where to sell, it has taken most of us a long time establish a relationship with.the pen owner's and their reps.  Prices are no where near what they once were, so nobody wants to divulge the info and cut into their livelihood.


----------



## mr otter

X2 buckdog!


----------



## mrstankjuice

Fair enough Buckdog. It would be nice if someone could throw a bone once in a while.


----------



## MFOSTER

Jeff Phillips said:


> Moving live yotes for fox pens is what helped distribute them to areas where they had not been in 100 years. Kill me all!


Jeff those fox hounds in the running pens catch them and kill them therefore there is always a market for more.


----------



## JimC

You have to have a Nuisance Wildlife Control permit to transport and relocate. 
Read here for the application and list of animals.
http://gadnrle.org/sites/uploads/le/pdf/Special-Permits/Nuisance_Wildlife_Control_Application.pdf


----------



## buckdog1

JimC said:


> You have to have a Nuisance Wildlife Control permit to transport and relocate.
> Read here for the application and list of animals.
> http://gadnrle.org/sites/uploads/le/pdf/Special-Permits/Nuisance_Wildlife_Control_Application.pdf


Not to transport and sell to a Fox pen, all you need is the trapping license.  Even with our nuisance permit you can't relocate any rabies vector animal.


----------



## JimC

A Nuisance Wildlife Control permit, when issued by the Law Enforcement Division, authorizes the
permittee to live-trap, possess, transport, and release in suitable habitat certain nuisance wildlife. In addition, the
permittee is authorized, at his discretion, to euthanize certain nuisance animals and to transport non-endangered
injured, sick, or orphaned wildlife to a licensed wildlife rehabilitator. With this authority comes the responsibility of
handling this activity in a professional, humane manner out of the view of the public.


----------



## JimC

You might PM some of these guys that seem to know where some of them are.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=684073


----------



## buckdog1

JimC said:


> A Nuisance Wildlife Control permit, when issued by the Law Enforcement Division, authorizes the
> permittee to live-trap, possess, transport, and release in suitable habitat certain nuisance wildlife. In addition, the
> permittee is authorized, at his discretion, to euthanize certain nuisance animals and to transport non-endangered
> injured, sick, or orphaned wildlife to a licensed wildlife rehabilitator. With this authority comes the responsibility of
> handling this activity in a professional, humane manner out of the view of the public.


What you fail to realize is it states certain animals, that doesn't include rabies vector animals. If you are not a nuisance trappers, you wouldn't know this. If I need to I can scan my license so you can read it first hand. Just because you find.d something on the internet,  doesn't mean it has all the information.


----------



## Old Crusty

buckdog1 said:


> Let me clear it up, you can transport and sell to a Fox pen but you CANNOT TURN THEM BACK INTO THE WILD. As far as where to sell, it has taken most of us a long time establish a relationship with.the pen owner's and their reps.  Prices are no where near what they once were, so nobody wants to divulge the info and cut into their livelihood.



^^^^^^^ yes live trapping and selling to pens is legal, I've got a friend that does that. But you've got to have connections, and a long term relationship. He is getting $75 for coyotes and $50 for fox. He's got over 100 traps in the dirt, and catches about 100 of each every year. It's not quick easy money, allotta hard work.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Give TP a pm, I believe he runs a yote rescue .


----------



## Throwback

Call the number on the trapping license application and request a copy of the list of licensed fox pens in the state


T


----------

